# The Torque by Simple Shot Shooting Sports



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was fortunate to get my hands On a Torque and I'm really liking it ! The polycarbonate construction is feather light and super strong . Its is so light and pocketable that I forget it's in my pocket . The 1 1/8 inch fork prongs allow any band size to be used. I have not shot OTT for a few years but now I wonder why I stopped . The ergonomics allow the non brace fingers to wrap the handle securely . The brace position of thumb and index is comfortable also. This really seems like a winning design. I love the polycarbonate to make a strong inexpensive frame that I can be confident will never fail. I hope to see some other designs in this material. Overall I give this a thumbs up. Here is a short video of a focus/timing shot using the Torque.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Dang nice shooting Treefork! Thanks for taking the time to check it out.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Treefork, good shooting, buddy!!!! I have a Torque headed my way and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

TreeFork doesn't even wear bib overalls. Awesome shooting as always.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

brother you are a shooting machine :bowdown:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy schnikeys that's some enviable shootin' there Tree! Love that Torque.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. The fork gap is 1 9/16 inch. I found it is a must to turn the pouch 90 degrees to insure the pouch clears the forks. When I didn't do this I ended up hitting the top fork a few times. This demonstrated to me how tough this polycarbonate construction is. This is a fun one for sure.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

QuarterInMyNose got me a Torque for a christmas present and I think its pretty nice slingshot. Its easy to hold, lightweight and slim enough to shove in your pocket and just go.. Mine did have an unfortunate band breakage after 30 shots or so, but I think I will have more fun with some flatbands on it rather than tubes.. (almost typed toobs... lol)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Alright! A refreshing shooting video to break the holiday slowdown here on the forum. Good to see you back at it Treefork.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting there, CaveMan...I mean Treefork!!! I agree with Bean...great to see you back up in the attic and kicking some card butt.

Can't wait to see what's next!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Alright! A refreshing shooting video to break the holiday slowdown here on the forum. Good to see you back at it Treefork.





GrayWolf said:


> Nice shooting there, CaveMan...I mean Treefork!!! I agree with Bean...great to see you back up in the attic and kicking some card butt.
> 
> Can't wait to see what's next!
> 
> Todd


 Thanks Bean and GW. I've been away from shooting for awhile.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great review and video, but I have to say, you are beard-tastic in the winter time dude!! Haha , impressive all the way around from shooting to review to beard.

Be well,
SF


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Torque looks great. Looks like a solid body. Probably could run over it with your car and it would work fine still. ....Also Nice shooting.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Just ordered a Scout. Kind of regretting it now. LOL


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Just ordered a Scout. Kind of regretting it now. LOL


You shouldn't regret it!

The Scout lets you experiment with different grip styles and OTT vs TTF to find what you really like.

I'm pretty new back to slingshots, and borrowed a Scout Gen 1 from a friend for a week in November and really love how it lets you experiment.

I thought the same friend was buying me a Scout for Christmas or would have bought one for myself back in November, but the spies were wrong and I was holding out for no reason... So I ordered one at New Year's. Nathan's shipping department was closed the first 7 days of the year so it didn't ship until today, but I'm really looking forward to it. If I eventually tire of the Scout I know there are plenty of people who would love to get it in trade, so nothing's lost even in that case!

The Torque looks like a fine (and very nice looking!!!) slingshot and I'll probably eventually get one. It brings a whole new level of mass-market potential to a fine quality slingshot. It (or something similar yet to come from Simple-Shot) has the potential to be the first slingshot sold in Walmart and places like that which isn't basically the exact same thing we could have bought 40 years ago, and the first one produced by a company that really cares about evolving the sport.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Just ordered a Scout. Kind of regretting it now. LOL


Please don"t regret it. !

i bought two Scout Gen II in Oct of 2014 when I was starting to get back into sling shots. They are very well made, a very good size and are able to use bands and tubes.

I liked them so much so, that when Nathan had his sale on the Gen 1 two weeks ago, I bought the Gen 1 Scouts.

I have slings now from most of the vendors on this site and for an injected molded sling, one that you can beat with a crowbar, the Scout is a very good sling ... don't regret it, it will out last you and is a sling that you can pass on to someone deserving.

wll


----------

